# Croton Dam Pond...



## Triumphdog (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyone ever fish here? I am going up there this upcoming weekend and plan on fishing A LOT. Ive heard there is a lot of different species from Blue, Perch, Largies and Smallies all the way to Pike and Walleye. Sounds like a lot of fun and I cant wait until the weekend. Just wanted to know of any tips on what to use for and what are some hot spots. Take care guys! :evilsmile


----------



## ChrisK (Jun 11, 2005)

I was up there about a month ago. Caught lots of smallies and largemouth. Got into some pike as well. Beautiful lake, can't wait to go back! We had our best luck with topwater pop r's. We launched at the ramp by the dam. About a mile north, there is a cove on the north side of the lake with many large stumps. Try that, caught many there. Also, in front of that cove is a large weed and grass flat with some stumps mixed in. Very good spot as well. Caught some real nice large and smallmouth there and 1 30+ inch pike. As the sun comes up, there are some houses north of that cove with weed mats in front. Good for jiggin or wormin. Red shad and crawdad colors seemed best. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Watch The Stumps That You See And The One's You Can't.....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey Dan!
I thought you never fished there before???
Are you an expert 'leg puller'???
:evil:
10-4 on the stumps!!
:evilsmile
Perch were around 10FOW last time I was there - Gills about the same or shallower...
SmallJaws 4-8FOW & chompin'!
G'luck -- post back!

 R


----------



## Triumphdog (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. I will let ya know how I do. Take it easy!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Robert, never really fished the pond. Did take a ride around it though. That was about 25 years ago or so. I do remember the stumps although the entire boat trip was kind of a fuzzy time brought on by adult beverages etc..... 

I'm still waiting for you to show me the ropes on that pond............trade you a guaranteed eye catching trip on Freekmont for one on Croton...........:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

GUARANTEED???
on FreeKmonT??
LMAO!!
Is ANYTHING guaranteed in fishing - or the outdoors in general??
hehehehee!
This sounds like a plan , sorry I haven't responded sooner - I've had a lot on my small mind & I've been pretty busy too.
*So who goes first??*
What "ropes" did ya want me to teach ya?? 
Sure we catch 'eYes ,Smallies and Northerns - but waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over 90% of the time we're after Perch or BlueGill - cuz I like to eat the tasty critters ! If the Perchin' is running sloooow - them we may dunk a 'noodle (crawler) on the bottom & see what cackles it , whilst we're tryin' to rip the eye-sockets out of any nearby yellow beillies.....and usually the gamefish are mostly "incidental" catches.
:rant:
From the sounds of it , you're a pretty dang proficient fisherman , and it's not likely I'd be sending you to "school" any time soon! As a matter of fact - anyone who can do fairly well on FreeKmonT on a semi-regular basis , gets my respect , most people have a h&||uva time with suspended fish & 9 out of 10 times , that's what FreeKmonT has to offer you .

Croton has a pretty good hunk of water & I've only been fishing it fairly hard for a few years , but that never stopped me before! I think I might get myself an @$$ whoopin' once or twice a season - where ever I roam , I may not get the magnum size of what I'm after , but we usually catch some fish.
I sure wish you'd 'pony-up' on one of your famous FreeKmonT 'eYe poppin' charters , because it's usually hit -N- miss when I do go nearby here... Show GrassHoppaH the NiNJa stealth path to the fillets....:yikes:

I sent ya one of my email addy's in a PM a while ago - so.......
lemme know what ya think!
If we take your boat - I need to bring a bushel basket of stuFF , and if we take mine , well -- you'll have to bring a briefcase too !
Robert


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Robert I do have your email address, thanks. I think my boat was a touch bigger, longer and deeper. Whenever you want to go if we decide there is too much stuff we can just put it all in your boat and tow it behind my boat like a trailer. Might not be the handiest thing but would work.

Next week ain't looking all that great, there talking chance of rain every day but Wednesday. As dry as its been we'll see about that....

Thats alright, I have plenty of room.....hell I'm so good I only need one bait and one pole.......lol:lol: :lol: 

Except for Skegon yesterday, that was badddddd........

I think MY email is still in my profile..


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

hehehee!:lol:

OK - K00L!
That's too bad ya got a spanKin' from Muskegon....
Well.......... I'm sure that I probably couldn't have gotten ahold of you last nite - but I went to Parsley's @ about 9:30PM & picked up 3Dz. Fatheads and headed out this morning to Croton ~ SOLO- I wish I could have hauled ya along (in my boat! BTW it's 29" deep , 67" beam , 16'2" OAL) , _BUT_ I'm sure your Tracker is bigger!
I don't have much vacation time left - but this morning from 6-9AM was just like a Friday off!
I put th' SmacK DowN on the Perch by M'self - and if there was another person with me , I bet we could have walked off with 100 fish, 'cuz I limited! I wish I'd have thought about your email being in your profile last night.....
Send me mail sometime...a plan & strategy *ahead of time* would go a long ways toward not having to bring the kitchen sink along!
 Robert


----------

